# What Camera?



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Im looking to buy a new camera.
I've got a budget of £200, I dont mind secondhand so will be looking on ebay so may get a £300 one for £200.

Obviously I want a camera best for taking pics of shiny cars in sunlight 

Any advice, links or help would be great

Cheers in advance guys


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Tesco got Panasonic tz10 for £199 have a look at the reviews


----------



## ionutz_cjv5 (Feb 18, 2011)

i would recommend a canon if you want to use it in sunlight. I like the colours and the menu of canon's.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Imo this is one of the best bridge cameras going. Pick it up on ebay for circa £160

FZ series is a step above the TZ stuff

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_dmc_fz38_review/
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Panasonic-LUM...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item2a0ed511e3


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive been thinking of a new camera

this looks good

to be honest i dont know enough about them

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350446106421


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Imo this is one of the best bridge cameras going. Pick it up on ebay for circa £160
> 
> FZ series is a step above the TZ stuff
> 
> ...


I have a digital slr but do really miss my pannasonic FZ a great bridge camera.
What a bridge camera is it bridges the gap between the compacts and dslr.
You can do far more with one than a compact and most features of a full interchangable dslr and this is where it makes an allowance in that its a fixed lens camera.
So no changing lens but this stops dust problems and not shelling out over £300 a time for another lens or 16k if your a top sports nut.
So the lens on a bridge camera is fixed but will have a good range to it say 18mm to 400mm.
Hope i have not confused you more, i highly recommend the pan fz had one myself and never used it to its full potential.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, I think i've decided on the FZ38 doesn't seem worthwhile going up to the 45 some say it's not even as good a camera as the 38 but I doubt i'd notice even if it was.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> ive been thinking of a new camera
> 
> this looks good
> 
> ...


Thats the entry level cannon DSLR a very capable camera but if its a dslr your after then you start getting into deciding what you want to shoot you may get the bug no punn intended that you want to shoot insects so thats a macro lens.
You want to shoot motorsport or airshows so thats a large zoom lens or you want to do landscapes then thats a wide angle.

If its just shooting cars that are static then a compact will be fine and advancing all the time.
The Bridge cameras can give you near enough full dslr capability but saves you changing lenses you can even get a macro lens cap for the bridge cameras also.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, I think i've decided on the FZ38 doesn't seem worthwhile going up to the 45 some say it's not even as good a camera as the 38 but I doubt i'd notice even if it was.


Put it this way i fancy one myself again and the lens cap macro attachment to get up close and personel with the bugs, or super single bead shot....:lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Thats the entry level cannon DSLR a very capable camera but if its a dslr your after then you start getting into deciding what you want to shoot you may get the bug no punn intended that you want to shoot insects so thats a macro lens.
> You want to shoot motorsport or airshows so thats a large zoom lens or you want to do landscapes then thats a wide angle.
> 
> If its just shooting cars that are static then a compact will be fine and advancing all the time.
> The Bridge cameras can give you near enough full dslr capability but saves you changing lenses you can even get a macro lens cap for the bridge cameras also.


This all really interests me too, as I'm thinking of investing in a decent camera. The one I have has a good lense but is ancient and is only 5.0 mega pixel.

I was going to invest in a DSLR, but don't fancy changing lenses, so I'm thinking a bridge might work? Can you manually adjust the focus on a bridge camera?


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

I see quite alot of ebay links on here, have a look on http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/

I got a reet bargin on there when i bought my Canon.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

With 6 months warrenty aswell.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

i hope your buying this for the meet gav


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Can anyone advise me if a 

"Canon 12.1m Pixel PowerShot Digital Camera SX130 IS"

is any good for a first DSLR?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that's not a dSLR.... 

Bret


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys, you have been so helpfull thanks...still not sure yet though lol

Andymcq, I'll be taking some close ups of yours


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> This all really interests me too, as I'm thinking of investing in a decent camera. The one I have has a good lense but is ancient and is only 5.0 mega pixel.
> 
> I was going to invest in a DSLR, but don't fancy changing lenses, so I'm thinking a bridge might work? Can you manually adjust the focus on a bridge camera?


5 Mexa pixel will still print A4 size fine.
The cannon your looking at i have not looked into but the powershots of old were always good cameras.
I think the panasonic i had did have a manual override for focus.

Make a list of what features you want and go online and see what ticks most or all boxes..:thumb:

This is a cracker... may not look much but is tempting me myself...

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-ge-x5-black-digital-camera/p1521064


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

TheGav said:


> Guys, you have been so helpfull thanks...still not sure yet though lol
> 
> Andymcq, I'll be taking some close ups of yours


BRING IT ON:thumb:
mine will prob be dirty, from friday onwards il be driving it non stop:driver:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> BRING IT ON:thumb:
> mine will prob be dirty, from friday onwards il be driving it non stop:driver:


Dont blame you mate :lol:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

james_death said:


> 5 Mexa pixel will still print A4 size fine.
> The cannon your looking at i have not looked into but the powershots of old were always good cameras.
> I think the panasonic i had did have a manual override for focus.
> 
> ...


Ill sort a list out soon mate thanks for the link too


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 10.2mp at the mo, im happy with it to be honest, but if your not increibly still, ****e pic


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

TheGav said:


> I have a 10.2mp at the mo, im happy with it to be honest, but if your not increibly still, ****e pic


The one i posted has IS (Image stabilisation) im sure.:thumb: Yep it does


----------

